# Mbmmllc Systems aka Mount Baker Mining and Metals



## RareResourceRecovery (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello All,
I have seen some curiosity within the forum about Mt Baker Mining and there systems and wanted to shine the spotlight on them. 
First off The owners Steve and Jason are some very talented individuals and they make an excellent Father, Son Team. Big shout out to you guys if you see this!!
I have had the privilege of purchasing One of the very first production ready 12x9 Beta Board processing systems with a 2x4 shaker table early this year and I am very impressed with it. The quality and craftsmanship put into there equipment is Excellent!! My system is as strong as an A1 Abrams Tank!! I mean drop it from a plane and it will most likely still function,And after you dig it out the crater it would leave.

I underestimated what I was buying until it arrived and It took 5 men and a tree dolly to move the hammer mill. I Had yet to find a forklift to replace my old Toyota. So It took a cherry picker to set it up. The Hammer mill had to be placed 24" above the deck of the shaker table and I was working in the sugar sand we have here in Florida!! So needless to say It took a few days to get it where I needed it and all hooked up and ready. They recommend concrete slabs but I used steel warehouse shelving. I Built a stand a little taller than 24" to compensate for the shoot.





So I have everything in place and realize, I have no settling ponds. Well here in Florida sitting water is a really bad Idea, Mosquitoes!! ZIKA!! so I went with a 300 gallon Horizontal settling tank and a 110 gallon plastic basin/tub for the shaker table to discharge into. The Basin gets covered with plastic when not in use. With this system the water is closed loop so the waste water is never discharged onto the ground or improperly disposed.





Finally everything was in place about a week after receiving the equipment and I was able to process my first bit of material. Now considering it is a 12x9 hammer mill most material has to be smaller tan 9" wide. That means cutting up boards to fit. After getting ready about 250 lbs of board I started running them. 
As advertised the system processed 50 to 100 lbs per hour of start to finish run time. Meaning from the time you put the last board in it takes roughly an hour to clear the machine and table. A 5 Gallon bucket of material weighs roughly 200lbs of concentrated material with about 2% epoxy. Can be upgraded further that is on a first pass, 98% epoxy is separated.
I have been able to run roughly 2 tons of material through the machine so far and after the machine does its job there is still some processing to do. So I am building and acquiring more equipment to help in those tasks. I am looking for a working partner in this regard if anyone is in Florida and interested in working together.

Any questions, comments let me know.
Mark / RRR


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi and welcome back to the forum!

That really looks sturdy and well built. It surely shows it's roots in the mining business.

I've always been a bit skeptical about the use of a shaker table to separate the gold from the rest of the materials but I have no personal experience.
It would be interesting to see how much gold ends up in the lighter fractions. Not least for your own sake so you know you wouldn't dump any values.

How do you plan to recover the rare earth elements? Ree processing is quite complex if I remember correctly.

I hope you succeed in this venture and that you report back to the forum for us to follow the progress.

Göran


----------



## nrg91720 (Nov 11, 2019)

Anyone else have more experience with MBMM?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 13, 2019)

There are a couple of videos on their youtube channel where they visited a couple of places where their machinery is being used. From what I remember it is mostly used to recover copper from circuit boards. I am sure that with properly prepared material and some fine-tuning gold recovery should be no problem too. I think that for that you can use some of their smaller machines.


----------



## butcher (Nov 13, 2019)

Great for placer gold.
Electronic scrap ?
Thin flakes of gold travel easy and can even float from the large surface area, oils...


----------



## kurtak (Nov 14, 2019)

butcher said:


> Electronic scrap ?
> Thin flakes of gold travel easy and can even float from the large surface area, oils...



Butcher

In the Mt. Baker system the gold plating is still part of the copper/brass fraction so there is little or no gold foils/flakes

Acid has not yet been used to dissolve the copper/brass so the gold plating is still part of the copper/brass

Therefore the copper/brass is what is recovered with the gold (plating) recovered in that copper/brass fraction

There are a lot of other question that need to be asked & answered concerning how effective the system is - but "foils/flakes" floating off should not be a "big" issue

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 14, 2019)

Isn't a lot of the gold in the bond wires? I would be worried that a lot of the gold is washed out with the plastic fraction.

Göran


----------



## rickzeien (Nov 14, 2019)

I have one of their shaker tables. I do not currently use it for PCB gold recovery. 

From videos they have produced it looks like the depopulated boards and the SMD s are processed separately. 

The bare boards are shredded and the copper and precious metals are separated from the fiber portion. 

The SMD are pyrolisized and incinerated then are milled and the metals fraction (PMs) are separated from the ash. 

As I have stated I have not done either of those process yet. 

I have not learned how the tailings (ash etc) are disposed of. This is a serious concern I would have to this process. 

Maybe someone on the forum could address the waste ash and water is processed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akfweoiurfa (Oct 31, 2020)

I have found this video about further refining the powder of a shaker table interesting, but would love to here from people with more experience in the field than I have. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ycgb5I7QMhU


----------

